# Can anyone ID this old stove?



## 5 Furnace (Mar 14, 2013)

There are a bunch of wood stoves set aside for resale at the local scrap yard (bottom photo)

The tiny one in the middle is a Trolla, and that is really cool- actively looking for a home for that.  The one on the right is a Federal, eh.

the one on the left is really cool too- I have seen it before somewhere- and found this photo from a mod house from the 60's or early 70s with the stove it it:








Anyone know what this stove is?  I think the flue and damper on top of it belongs to the fireplace insert on the right.

thanks!


----------



## billb3 (Mar 14, 2013)

Is Taiwan cast in it on the back ?

Someone else was looking for info, too:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...wood-stove-attached-is-a-picture-of-it.66033/


----------



## begreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Does look like a Taiwan knock-off of a Jotul or Morso.


----------



## 5 Furnace (Mar 23, 2013)

billb3 said:


> Is Taiwan cast in it on the back ?
> 
> Someone else was looking for info, too:
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...makes-my-wood-stove-attached-is-a-picture-of-


----------



## 5 Furnace (Mar 23, 2013)

Turns out to be a US knock off. No ID on the back except some model numbers and "made in USA" on back. I bought. All 3 for $180. The Jotul Combi knock off is going into a barn I am building, the Trolla will likely go in my basement, and the third, a Franklin Stove Works Scandia 150 (USA) will go to my brother's syrup making project.

Still, would love to know. Who made the Jotul combi poser!


----------

